# Runny poop?



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

I switched from pretty pet hedgehog food to natures recipe active adult salmon & brown rice cat food. The reason why I switched is that the main ingredient in the pretty pet was ground corn were as the natures recipe is salmon & the pet store I get my hedgehog food was out of it. the pet store was having problem ordering the food.I was told that it was better quality food for hedgehogs. I still have a little bit of the pretty pet food left, I have out some of it mixed into the new food in their food dishes. they will eat the cat food and leave the other food untouched. My female I have noticed that she has had runny poop. I do give my hedgehogs dried mealies every other night with their food.

Could it be cause of the switch of food?
Any other suggestions on food to mix with the nature recipe cat food is welcome.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

The poop is likely because they did a sudden switch from the old food to new food. It can't really be helped when they're the ones doing it though, and to be honest, most hedgehogs that are switching from Pretty Pets to anything else will only eat the new food - Pretty Pets is horrible and they know it. I would just go ahead and throw the rest of the Pretty Pets away and wait a few days for the poop to go back to normal. You can help them out a little with putting some probiotics on their food - either acidophilus (you can buy this in the pharmacy or pharmacy section of a Walmart or similar store) or small animal Bene Bac. Also, if their poop is stinkier at all, it may be from the salmon. Some people do feed fish-based food though, and don't have an issue with it, so that may not happen with your hogs. 

For other foods once their poop is back to normal and their systems settled, the brands that are most popular on here are Blue Buffalo, Innova, Chicken Soup for the Cat Lover's Soul, Natural Balance, and Solid Gold.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

thank you Kelsey. I have only noticed that Lean Beans poop is like this. It has been a little more stinky then it use to but I dont mind the smell. I got sugar gliders as well so I am I guess use to the poop smell. Last night I just put only the cat food in their dish they maybe 1 or 2 prices of it if your lucky. Both Sonic and Lean Bean love the cat food which is good. when I got more money I am wanting to add another type of cat food to the stuff they have now to add more flavor and nutrients. I would need to get a bigger storage container to put the food in. right now it is in a small clear Rubbermaid container which is filled to the brim of the cat food. I have a yoplay crunch yogurt container that is 3/4 full of the pretty pet food. I have a few wild ducks and squerals that me and my parents feed I can give the remainder of the pretty pet to them.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Sounds like a good plan! If you guys have room in a freezer, another thing many people do to keep food fresh is put it in gallon freezer bags and keep it in a freezer. You can keep it for up to 6 months or so like that, so the food stays good and you don't waste any. That especially helps once you're mixing two or more kinds of foods, since many come in a 4-6 pound bag as the smallest size.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

the bag that I got was 3.5 lbs for like 9 dollars at petsmart. so If I add another 3.5 lbs bag that would give me 7 lbs of food for 2 hedgies.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Sonics poop is normal now. he is on Innova senior and Simply Nourish Indoor turkey & oatmeal flavor. So he is not getting any fish anymore he is now getting chicken thats in the Innova and Simply nourish. there is turkey in the Simply Nourish. He loves his food now.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

*UPDATE:*

Sonics poop is normal now. he is on Innova senior and Simply Nourish Indoor turkey & oatmeal flavor. So he is not getting any fish anymore he is now getting chicken thats in the Innova and Simply nourish. there is turkey in the Simply Nourish. He loves his food now.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Glad he's doing better.


----------



## Sugargliderlove (May 27, 2012)

Yea. I think hes a little upset with me cause I rehomed his girlfriend though. but other then that he is doing really good.


----------

